# Aulonocara



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I understand that you can't accept a picture from Google Images and assume your fish will look just like that. That fish could be a particular strain, it could be horny and/or mad and on top of all that the picture could have been taking under a gigawatt of special lighting on the 368th day of a leap year.

That said, does anybody have this strain and is it even conceivable to find a fish this good looking.

The strain is supposed to be Rubescens but from my searching I have found these fish to be extremely hybridized with characteristics all over the place so the advertised strain may be less important than the parents.



Ruby Red Peacock - Aulonocara (Rubescens)
Scientific Name: Metriaclima estherae (Red)

Pronunciation: m -tr - -kl -m s-t r-

Common Name(s): Red Zebra

Geo. Origin: Mo

Habitat: Rocky Habitat

Diet: Omnivore

Gender Differences: Dimorphic

Breeding: Maternal Mouthbrooder

Temperament: Mildly Aggressive

Conspecific Temperament: Aggressive

Maximum Size: 5"

Temperature: 78 - 82°F

pH: 7.8 - 8.6

Water Hardness: Hard

Difficulty: 2


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Ruby red/german red is Aulnocara, in theory it's linebred from Aulonocara stuartgranti "chipoka". it's definitely not Metriclima estherae. and that picture is definitely "adjusted", they are beautiful fish, they just don't look like that.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a ton of contradicting information out there. That information came from this site's profile section which I've been using to learn

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1311

While researching what you told me I also found a thread about the differences between the two.

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=251453


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I don't see M. Estherae mentioned in the C-F profile of Rubescens. I think all the info you listed is for M. Estherae(Red zebra)


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

You're correct Iggy. I have made a file of my possibles using the forum's profile section and the first post mistakenly used the file on the Red Zebra which I'm also looking at. I believe I mislabeled the files in my system. The link on the second post is the forum's correct profile of the Ruby Red.

My bad, but the misinformation on the Aulonocara on the net as a whole is astounding and I believe it's because this fish has been hybridized a lot. Bottom line is that there are not many blood red Aulonocara out there meaning the Jewel may be better to represent red in my tank. This tank is for my grandchildren and they picked the species based upon a colorful tank (one of every color so to speak)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well the Jewel Cichlid is best kept alone and in a pair with some fast dither fish.

Best to maybe give the kids a lake or region to choose from. My little dude thinks a Venustus looks amazing but has been 'informed' it's not best for us!


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I appreciate and respect your advice. I almost didn't mention why I wanted a red because my reasoning sounded shallow and I knew the reply I would receive. What fish get along or what fish should be together is an endless debate where there can be more than one 'right way' although people with different philosophies may never agree that they're can be more than one 'right'

It's been a few years but like most forum members I've had both successes and failures with mixing species. I've taught these children to read both sides of the species debate and to compile information such as your excellent 'profile' database to make an informed decision on what will work for our tank given the size of the tank, water quality, hiding places etc. etc. Part of that process is sitting with my granddaughter on my lap reading forum threads debating on the pros and cons of various species and then discussing our thoughts on what will and what will not work for us.

I think the biggest compliment I could have received came from my granddaughter when she proudly proclaimed that "other people just go and buy fish" while " we study and know exactly what we're buying"

Nine fish will go in this 150 and I hope at least 6 will survive although we will agonize over every fish that doesn't. Those six will be our stock. Personally, I can't tell you how guilty I feel keeping any wild creature in a cage for my enjoyment but.............


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

if you are looking for red, try Protomelas taeniolatus, it is definitely red and if Aulonocara was on your list of possiblities, this will go better than jewels.

Not my video, but looks just like my male.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

It's ironic that you mention the Red Empress. This fish was originally on our list and got cut in the last cull in favor of the Ruby Red and/or Jewel. It would be great if the Ruby Red lived up to the pictures out there but it's not going to happen and I already have the Red Zebra representing orange which in reality is the color the Ruby actually is.

Yes, Red Empress or the so called Super Red Empress deserves another look. Good looking fish for sure.

Thanks


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

The jewel is a bad choice for a malawi tank.


----------

